# Cat fostering



## Willem (Apr 22, 2014)

I am having to move into temporary accomodation whilst my house is being completed, so am looking for someone to look after my two cats for at the most 6 months, would rather not go to cattery because of a the cost involved and would like them to have people contact rather then being locked up in a cage. Would anyone have any suggestions.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Whereabouts are the cats at present? Also, a bit more about their temperaments would be useful to a potential fosterer. Are they OK with other cats/dogs/kids etc?


----------



## Willem (Apr 22, 2014)

They live with us at the moment in South Norwood, London SE25. They are both docile, Harrie is more social and will love a cuddle, Maddie is a bit more reserved and cuddles are on her terms and time. We don't have children or other pets, so would assume they are not.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Are they both neutered, microchipped, vaccinated?

Are you willing to travel and provide all food/litter?


----------



## Willem (Apr 22, 2014)

Yes both been vaccinated, microchipped and neutered, Yes, food etc woudl be covered, yes willing to travel within reason of course.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have just googled you are 68 miles from me so that would take you around 1hour 40 minutes, maybe too far for you but if you get stuck let me know.

I do have my own cats/kittens but can easily move these around.


----------



## Willem (Apr 22, 2014)

I would travel a lot more then that knowing they would be looked after properly! Have you done this before? Perhaps we can have a chat over the phone sometime?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes, I am always looking after people's cats for them from this forum.

I currently have Tiger who is leaving me next week, have cared for 2 cats twice for the same owner and cared for others aswell.

You can read on the rescue section here where I have offered and cared for cats for people, I do breed Maine Coon cats but for hygiene reasons mine cannot mix with other cats.

Many members here can vouch for me, I refuse to take any payments from people, I only ask that food, litter is provided by the owner.


----------



## Willem (Apr 22, 2014)

We are awaiting a specific date for the move date, but expecting it to be May June, and hopefully take posession of our house at the latest November but hopefully sooner. Since you are some distance away, would it be ok to have the food and litter etc delivered to you, assume you wouldn't want several months of food and litter, if happy with having the food all in one go that is ok as well. We appreciate you not taking money for looking after our little friends, but would like to make a donation on your behalf to a charity of you choice.
How would you like to proceed with this, new to this forum site, and bit reluctant to post phone number or email for everyone to see.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I also run my own family rescue for cats but I don't wish for any money, I just enjoy helping people.

No, I wont have room for 5/6 months worth of food so happy to accept deliveries.

You do need 26 posts to private message me, happy to put my mobile number down on here then once you have noted it let me know so I can delete my number.

Give me a minute to find what it is as I am terrible at remembering my mobile number.


----------



## Willem (Apr 22, 2014)

that is very kind of you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Did you get my number?

Happy to help. Doesn't matter how long I am needed for as I never have holidays.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Willem, Catcoonz is a very lovely lady, your cats will not want to leave


----------



## Willem (Apr 22, 2014)

No sorry, did you post it or somewhere else


----------



## Willem (Apr 22, 2014)

have noted it thank you


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

You are very welcome to pop by and visit any time to make sure you are happy with me, happy to show you all my cats.


----------



## Willem (Apr 22, 2014)

Will contact you as soon as I have a date, but will send you a text shortly so that you my number.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## sarah16 (Jun 20, 2015)

catcoonz said:


> Yes, I am always looking after people's cats for them from this forum.
> 
> I currently have Tiger who is leaving me next week, have cared for 2 cats twice for the same owner and cared for others aswell.
> 
> ...


Hello i would need someone for my cutie cat for about 1 1/2 month as am moving to france. Is there anybody who can take care of her. I will provide food and litter. I have a ginger tabby long hair of 3 years old. She is vaccinated and microchipped. she has been following all her appointment with the vet. Very clean i am sure she wont be a headache to anyone who wants to take care of her. I will come to fetch her soon after her passport is ready which is in process.


----------



## Kaeq3 (Jun 12, 2015)

sarah16 said:


> Hello i would need someone for my cutie cat for about 1 1/2 month as am moving to france. Is there anybody who can take care of her. I will provide food and litter


Hi Sarah16,

Maybe you can start a new thread so that other members will be able to find your post and help you out more quickly? If you can also provide more details about your cat (e.g. what they are like, if they have been vaccinated etc.), that would be helpful to a potential fosterer =)


----------



## sarah16 (Jun 20, 2015)

an


sarah16 said:


> Hello i would need someone for my cutie cat for about 1 1/2 month as am moving to france. Is there anybody who can take care of her. I will provide food and litter. I have a ginger tabby long hair of 3 years old. She is vaccinated and microchipped. she has been following all her appointment with the vet. Very clean i am sure she wont be a headache to anyone who wants to take care of her. I will come to fetch her soon after her passport is ready which is in process.


----------



## Kaeq3 (Jun 12, 2015)

sarah16 said:


> an


Thanks Sarah16 where are you at the moment and when will you need someone to start looking after your cat? Also, do you have a picture of her?


----------



## sarah16 (Jun 20, 2015)

sarah16 said:


> an


i need someone asap even if you agree on tomorow. its quite urgent and we are in ilford


----------

